# have Paypal $$$ want Land Raider Redeemer



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

That's right, I need a Land raider Redeemer for my Salamanders but I need one that isn't going to break my bank account right now! hit me up if you have one


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

I have one assembled and painted REALLY well I've been told I will let it go but it'd be more than your standard land raider or atleast equal value. Not painted for salamanders either if you want to know more pm me.

good luck


----------

